# New to Nexus....ROM Suggestions?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just picked up a Nexus yesterday brand new in box and I figured I might as well root it...after all it is a Nexus! I may wait a little as it is fast enough stock anyways. I noticed there are a million ROMs for this phone and was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for something that is completely 100% stable with everything working? Any kernel suggestions, etc?

Also, what recovery do you guys recommend I use when rooting?

Thanks!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Play with stock for a while and try it out and read up on the ROMs in their various threads. I can suggest a ROM though. I personally prefer cyanogenmod though it may not be for everyone. The best advice is read up on them and find one you like and don't go by battery life when choosing ROMs because as long as they're coded fine they should be about the same.

For recovery I like twrp due to the ui and the ability to queue up files to flash quickly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

+1 on all that tiny said. If you want to stay as close to stock and stability I would also recommend team BAMF's Paradigm ROM. I would also suggest sticking with the stock kernels unless there are features provided that you would like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright thanks guys I will look up both Cyanogen Mod 10 and BAMF...familiar with BAMF from my Thunderbolt


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh! One last question...SuperUser or SuperSU when rooting? I have used both with my TB, but wondering if one is better than the other?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Oh! One last question...SuperUser or SuperSU when rooting? I have used both with my TB, but wondering if one is better than the other?


SuperSU... Sorry chains :-(
Chainfire is an incredible Dev. It won't matter to you tho dude ROMs already have built in root binaries, the ROM chooses the root app when you install it.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> SuperSU... Sorry chains :-(
> Chainfire is an incredible Dev. It won't matter to you tho dude ROMs already have built in root binaries, the ROM chooses the root app when you install it.


Yea that's true I remember different ROMs used different ones...thanks I will choose SuperSU for now


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I've tried many of the roms out there, and by try I mean used for a solid week or more, not just an hour or two. Slimbean is my favorite. Smooth, bugfree, stable, and packed with useful features.
Have fun flashing!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> I've tried many of the roms out there, and by try I mean used for a solid week or more, not just an hour or two. Slimbean is my favorite. Smooth, bugfree, stable, and packed with useful features.
> Have fun flashing!


Thanks a lot for your suggestion!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

When you're ready for 4.2, I'd suggest CM 10.1 Nightlies. They're nightlies, but they're stable for me. I was having troubles with AOKP 4.2 test builds.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

A fellow Bolt user! I recommend rasbeanjelly or CM 10.1. Enjoy the wonderful Nexus world.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Xenon hands down


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! First I gotta figure out how to root this thing...having trouble with getting adb installed right (had adb installed before but did a clean install of Windows 8 on my computer so lost it)


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Xenon hands down


I like your profile pic Lights is fricken hot!! My girlfriend is obsessed with her haha


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't waste your time with stock. There is nothing to gain by running stock. Root it, and flash Xenon HD.

Of course, you will want to try others, but I believe Xenon is the best 4.2 ROM out right now.

You can read up all the different Roms all you want, but you really won't see the advantages til you start trying them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got done rooting! I will check out Xenon. I know this is a bit off topic, but I noticed on the phone dialer it doesn't pick up names when you try typing a name...just types the numbers...how can I make it so I can dial in names on the dial pad?

For Xenon...there are multiple download folders including Grouper, Maguro,Toro, Toro Plus..which one do I use ? (I have a Verizon Wireless Nexus)


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Xenon hands down


or evolution. either are amazing.


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! First I gotta figure out how to root this thing...having trouble with getting adb installed right (had adb installed before but did a clean install of Windows 8 on my computer so lost it)


What issue are you having? I remember I had an issue with adb on Win8 also, but can't remember what it was. Helpful, rite???


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Rasbeanjelly is an amazing AOSP rom. Extremely fast and very smooth.

Trinity by Morfic and Lean Kernel by Imoseyon are great choices as well.

http://rootzwiki.com...isatz-haderach/


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

dodgerslim said:


> Toro is the nickname for the VZW Nexus.
> 
> edit to quote...
> 
> What issue are you having? I remember I had an issue with adb on Win8 also, but can't remember what it was. Helpful, rite???


There was something about disabling driver authentication or something for Win8....I tried it once and I guess it worked but idk I didn't have the trouble like some people did


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> Rasbeanjelly is an amazing AOSP rom. Extremely fast and very smooth.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...isatz-haderach/


Thanks for the suggestion! Looks like I'm gonna have plenty of ROMs to try for the weeks ahead haha


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

+1 for tiny's comment know what you're doing before you tinker..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It can help to go with stock for a week or two, just so you have a baseline comparison to what battery and performance should be like. I think many people neglect to do this and have no idea what their phone should do at the least.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> It can help to go with stock for a week or two, just so you have a baseline comparison to what battery and performance should be like. I think many people neglect to do this and have no idea what their phone should do at the least.


+1. I didn't do this and I regretted it. Definately do this. I would go back now but I have already found a great setup (CM10.1 w CM10.1 kernel).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Op, the stock dialer doesn't have the t9 functionality that you're looking for. Not sure what xenon has as I don't run it not follow it the t9 matches the contacts when dialing by name or number.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondateg91 (Aug 29, 2012)

Codename Android is the best rom I've used and never had problems on 4.1.2. I've been using AOKP on 4.2 which I probably won't go back to any older OS. The file system changed and sucks trying to restore everything. I prefer AOKP over CM 10.1 only since AOKP offers more navbar customization.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd suggest that you take a look at figsnugly's AOKP kangs (4.2.1); they are nice and aokp has all the features you'll ever need and 4.2 has more butter than 4.0 or 4.1.

But, once slim and liquid are up and running on 4.2 with stable betas/rcs, all will change. Liquid and especially Slim, IME, have most speed and the best batt life.

Also, Nova and Apex launchers have custom in/out app animations that are nice if you, like I, hate the jelly bean anims and they also provide lots of features over stock launcher that will help you deal with the lack of features of stock android.

And, welcome to the nexus family!!!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35914-okay-feeling-a-little-overwhelmed/page__view__findpost__p__1011484__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35845-best-romkenrel-combo-for-battery-life/page__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34879-what-are-the-advantages-and-disadvantages-of-these-3-roms/page__view__findpost__p__976520__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33720-best-romkernel-combination-for-battery-life/page__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32053-poll-whats-your-favorite-jb-rom/page__view__findpost__p__884567__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28608-jelly-bean-rom/page__view__findpost__p__766439__hl__%22best+rom%22
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27805-what-is-your-favorite-rom/page__view__findpost__p__749144__hl__%22best+rom%22
etc, etc, etc


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

When it's released (should be any day, testers already have it) give BAKED v7 a try. The developer basically cherry picks all the features we love from other ROMS and puts it together in a completely inverted ROM (blacked out gapps, framework, etc). I've never had an issue with any version of the ROM.


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

Try as many as you can tolerate flashing and pick the one that you like(features, stability,speed) the best. Choosing a rom is completely personal, the best rom is the one that works for you. As for me, I have been around the block with roms, I think Atom has one of the fastest and most stable roms out there. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dam! There are so many ROMs haha! I am on Xenon right now and like it just fine, but I am sure I will be trying many different things.


----------

